# I'll have to look that up



## Charlie Parker

Je me surprends toujours à dire la phrase en titre. C'est peut-être parce qu'on a l'accès facile à l'internet que ce soit par ordinateur ou par téléphone intelligent. Par exemple, je suis en train de regarder un film avec ma femme et elle me pose une question sur un acteur ou sur le lieu où ils ont filmé ou quelque chose qui porte sur le contexte historique. Qu'est-ce qu'un francophone dirait en pareille circonstance ? "_Il faut que je cherche ça."_ ? Ou bien, _"Il faut qu je me renseigne là-dessus." _? Merci d'avance.


----------



## Nicomon

Salut Charlie,

_Il faut / va falloir que je cherche ça _me semble plus proche.
Je serais plus portée à dire : _Il faut/il va falloir que je me renseigne/que je m'informe là-dessus... _si je prévoyais poser la question de vive voix à quelqu'un. 

Suggestions :
_- Il va falloir que je fasse / je vais devoir faire une petite recherche 
- Je devrais pouvoir trouver l'info sur Internet
- Donne-moi cinq minutes; je vais le « googler » _


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Nico pour les suggestions. Si je te comprends bien, tu poses la question à quelqu'un en espérant qu'il peut te renseigner. C'est ça?


----------



## Oddmania

Salut,

Naturellement, je pense que je dirais _J'irai voir_ _un de ces quatre (= un jour proche)_ ou _'Faudra que j'aille voir_, ou encore _'Faudra que j'aille vérifier _


----------



## VanOo

Faudra que je regarde.

Faudra que je checke.


----------



## Lacuzon

Autre solution : (Il) faut que je pense à regarder/chercher ça.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci de vos suggestions. C'est intéressant, VanOo. J'ai entendu l'anglicisme "check" au Québec. Je ne savais pas qu'il existe aussi en France.


----------



## Nicomon

Charlie Parker said:


> Merci de vos suggestions. C'est intéressant, VanOo. J'ai entendu l'anglicisme "check" au Québec. Je ne savais pas qu'il existe aussi en France.


 _Je n'avais pas osé suggérer :  Va falloir que je « checke » ça sur Internet/Google. 

_Et oui, c'est ce que je voulais dire.  Je pose la question en espérant que la personne aura la réponse.  
- _Je vais me renseigner auprès de Untel / Je vais appeler Untel.  Je suis sûr qu'il le sait : c'est une vraie encyclopédie de cinéma. 

_


----------



## frenchlady

Bonsoir Charlie !

Naturellement, je dirais "il faudra que je regarde ça" ou encore plus simplement comme l'a dit VanOo "faudra que je regarde !"


----------



## Nicomon

Dois-je conclure que vous ne faites pas de nuance entre "I'll have to look" et "I'll have to look that up" ?  Il me semble bien qu'il y en a une, non ? 

Note : j'avais compris le « checke » de VanOo dans le sens de « vérifier » et non « regarder ».


----------



## All in One

Les anglophones font clairement la différence entre _to check sth_ (vérifier l'exactitude d'une information) et _to look up_ (rechercher une information qu'on ne possède pas). Pour moi perso, c'est la même chose en français : _Faudra que je regarde_, comme cela a déjà été proposé.


----------



## Nicomon

Je n'ai pas confondu "to check" et "to look up". Je pense simplement que _vérifier sur Internet _peut éventuellement convenir, ici. 

En fait, mon point était que dans mon vocabulaire, _faudra que je regarde_ = _I'll have to look/give a look. 

_Dans le contexte de Charlie _(look that up)_ je l'avais plutôt compris dans le sens _d'effectuer une recherche. 

_J'en conclus que vous accordez au verbe _« regarder » _un sens plus large que moi. _ _


----------



## Oddmania

[…]

Salut,

Ce n'est peut-être pas courant à Montréal, mais je dis souvent _Faudra que je regarde_ dans le sens _Il faudra que je regarde la définition/le sens sur Internet ou dans un dictionnaire _


----------



## Nicomon

[…] Moi aussi.  Mais si je n'ai pas l'information, comme dans le contexte de Charlie... je la cherche/je fais une recherche... pour la trouver.


----------



## Charlie Parker

> _Il va falloir que je fasse / je vais devoir faire une petite recherche_


De toutes les suggestions, je pense que cette première de Nico est la plus proche de ce que j'essaie de dire. Pour moi, et il est bien possible que je me trompe, le sens de _voir _ou de _regarder _est trop restreint pour inclure la notion de faire des recherches. Ce n'est pas que je veuille aller regarder un site ou que j'y jette un  coup d'œil. Je vais lire ou, au moins, parcourir (dans le sens de "skim") plusieurs sites dans le but de trouve les informations qui m'intéressent. In English, I might indeed say, "I'll have to check that out sometime." Here, there is a clear distinction between "check" and "check out." For me, the latter suggestes a somewhat more detailed examination. There is also a difference between "look" and "look up." Again, the latter implies more than a cursory glance.


----------



## florence a

I'd say like someone suggested:  Faudra que je cherche / Faudra que je regarde.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci florence a. C'est le plus simple. Si je dois préciser, je peux toujours ajouter _​faire une petite recherche._


----------



## frenchlady

Nicomon : "Il faudra que je regarde" signifie dans ce contexte précis  "il faudra que je voie ça" c'est-à-dire "il faudra que je fasse des recherches". 
En français "de France", c'est très courant, et ça ne signifie pas nécessairement un survol des informations. Cela peut s'employer aussi lorsque l'on envisage de faire des recherches approfondies. 

Je suis heureuse que plusieurs personnes aient confirmé ma proposition !


----------



## janpol

Je vais demander à Monsieur Gougueul.


----------



## yuechu

I have a question about one of the verbs that was just mentioned: is "checker" [tchèké] a verb commonly used in France now? (as it is commonly used in spoken French in Quebec)


----------



## Nicomon

janpol said:


> Je vais demander à Monsieur Gougueul.


  C'est plus amusant que « je vais le googler ». 

@ frenchlady : j'avais compris. C'est comme je disais, vous accordez à « regarder » un sens plus large que moi. Dans ce contexte, je préciserais : sur Internet, sur Google, dans une encyclopédie, etc., comme je l'ai écrit au #8, pour « checke ».


----------



## frenchlady

baosheng said:


> I have a question about one of the verbs that was just mentioned: is "checker" [tchèké] a verb commonly used in France now? (as it is commonly used in spoken French in Quebec)



Non, baosheng, ce verbe n'est pas utilisé couramment en France.


----------



## Oddmania

baosheng said:


> I have a question about one of the verbs that was just mentioned: is "checker" [tchèké] a verb commonly used in France now? (as it is commonly used in spoken French in Quebec)



I second Frenchlady, this is not a very common verb. I've neither heard it before, nor used it. The verb _checker _actually exists in French, but it means a very different thing. It means faire un check (click), which is suburban slang.


----------



## VanOo

Oddmania said:


> I second Frenchlady, this is not a very common verb. I've neither heard it before, nor used it. The verb _checker _actually exists in French, but it means a very different thing. It means faire un check (click), which is suburban slang.


Well I disagree !

I use and hear it quite often, especially (but not only) in professional contexts. It is used as "vérifier".


----------



## Oddmania

VanOo said:


> Well I disagree !
> 
> I use and hear it quite often, especially (but not only) in professional contexts. It is used as "vérifier".



Salut,

Je ne voulais pas dire que vous êtes le seul à l'utiliser, mais ce verbe est loin d'être courant partout en France. Pour être honnête, ça me fait penser au vocabulaire parisien... J'ai l'impression que les Parisiens utilisent beaucoup d'anglicismes. J'ai des amis du Nord qui disent souvent _cute, amazing, nic_e, ou _ça rocks!_ (et certainement _check _également). Ce n'est peut-être qu'eux, mais j'ai l'impression que beaucoup de Parisiens font la même chose.


----------



## janpol

j'entends souvent : "il va falloir que je voie ça de plus près"


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci pour cette solution, janpol. Cette phrase exprime bien ce que je veux dire. En anglais, je dirais : "I'll have to take a closer look at that."


----------



## Nicomon

J'aime aussi la dernière suggestion de janpol, sauf que j'aurais cru qu'il y avait une nuance entre "take a closer look"  et "look  up".  
Comme tu écris que ça exprime bien ce que tu veux dire... j'avais donc mal lu dans ta pensée.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Il y a bien sûr une nuance, Nico, mais je me verrais bien dire les deux en anglais. "I'll have to look that up" veut dire ou bien que je lis tout un article Wikipédia ou bien que je ne fais que parcourir quelques articles Internet pour me faire une vague idée. En revanche, il se peut que je connaisse déjà la personne ou le sujet qui m'intéresse, mais que je veuille en savoir plus. Encore une fois, j'ai recours à Monsieur Google en me disant : "Hmmm, I should take a closer look at that." Dans les deux cas, je dois chercher.


----------



## Nicomon

C'est bien la nuance que je voyais. Merci de le confirmer.


----------

